
Why Nest’s woes are typical of the smart home industry - tdrnd
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2016/06/06/why-nest-woes-are-typical-smart-home-industry/MtFn5h1v6ZvirKTpJiTyfI/story.html
======
taylodl
_It sounds pretty great to have thermostats, light bulbs, ovens, and security
systems that anticipate our every move._

Not to anyone using modern phones and computers. What do all these devices
have in common? Bugs, glitches, hangs. Those aren't features I'm looking for
in my home.

We've been talking about the software crises since at least the 80's. Even if
we've been able to reduce the number of defects by over an order of magnitude
that progress is overshadowed by the fact software deployments have increased
by several orders of magnitude and now software defects can touch every aspect
of our lives. We still have a lot of work to do.

